#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 你覺得這是狼還是哈士奇?

## Wolfy

http://www.furnation.com/Singe/art/p...2-01-27_00.jpg

還是哈士奇?
(我已經搞混了....好可愛喔~~~)

請眾獸來投票吧^^

----------


## 龍采

照理說狼不會隨便出現在大街上呀~?@@"
還是說真的有人養狼..然後把他遷到大街上照相?

----------


## J.C.

是不是哈士奇我不知道 我只知道這是毛色像狼的狗
因為狼的眼睛是黃褐色的
這也是狼之所以看起來比狗具有野性的重點之一

----------


## 小犬

好可愛啊~
真的會搞混呢~@@
2種都喜歡...
所以只好用點點豆豆法來選囉= ='

----------


## Michile

好可愛...．///．
可是看過一些關於狼的圖片幾乎是黃色角膜的，
除非他主人有那個能耐給他戴角膜色片.....(爆)

基本上這應該是研究很久的人比較容易判斷得出來，
雖然我猜測他是哈士奇^^"

----------


## 笨狼

或者是與西伯利亞哈士奇很相近的阿拉斯加馬拉梅...後者的身體比例較前者漂亮(前者頭滿大的)
不過論眼睛來說 後者倒是沒有前者這麼"多采多姿"(EX:藍色、綠色、棕色、混合陰陽眼等等)

總之不可能是狼就是了 @@"
眼睛部份(JC大說嚕)看的出來^^"

----------


## 潞的Q

我覺得是狼呢...
"是哈士奇"的感覺並沒麼強烈
不過如果是狼的話出現的地方有點矛盾就是了= =|||

----------


## Graywolf

我投狼~

不過實際上來說,就像JC說的是像狼的狗.
應該不是哈士奇(不太一樣)
如果有的話,我覺得他血種比較偏向狼,才會有比哈士其更近狼的外型.
感覺上臉型也跟狼也小有分別.

----------


## ocarina2112

不像狼也不像哈士奇
只覺得那像混血~~
可是沒有混血的選項可以選...XD

----------


## LSI狼

但以虹彩顏色來決定是否是狼並不嚴謹，因為這是基因會影響的一部分，也有看過虹彩是茶色的狼。
以北美灰狼來說，較長的口吻部以及眼睛上方，頰兩側的毛呈白，耳部底部為黑為主要特徵

----------


## 月狼

以最基本的方式判斷...這是哈士奇

他身上灌注了在幾千幾萬年前的狼的血統XD

----------


## 豹冰

我...沒研究!!!
憑直覺!!!
他不是狼=..="

----------


## Kofu

I don't even see the picture
Where it goes?@@"

----------


## 狼王白牙

It's kind of a wolfdogs.also call a wolf hybrids.(混血)
Not a wolf and not a Husky,either.

----------


## Kofu

Ya~I saw the pic today

Pretty like a wolf when saw him at first time
But I think he should be a Husky @@"

If like 窪徙散甲狼 said:
It's kind of a wolfdogs.also call a wolf hybrids.(混血) 
Not a wolf and not a Husky,either. 

Then, we should call him Balto XDDDDDDDDDDDD
[well, we don't know the one is male for female, I don't want to call the one {it}, in English you can name anything it, if that's not human, I don't like the way they call an animal !!]


Oh~Sorry for the English Typing @@"
I'm at school now.

----------


## 月狼

哈士狼= =

不過為何不是"狼"也不是"哈士奇"?
那隻難道不是哈士奇嗎?

----------


## LSI狼

西伯利亞雪橇犬

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

因該是混血的!!似狼不是狼~~因為J.C發現到照片中此動物眼睛適褐色的~如果想要更確定就把他在晚上夜黑情況看看~他眼睛是否有反光!?

但我投是哈士奇!!就像阿拉斯加Balto一樣不知道是狼還是哈士其一樣~~真是有神秘感!!

可惜的事不知道此照片的狼/犬~~是否跟Balto一樣很神!!??
(我想因該沒有~因為在城市過的很舒適~因該沒有野性和神性)

----------


## wingwolf

直覺告訴我，這不是狼
但是明顯又不是哈士奇……

聽說有一種狗長得很像狼，比哈士奇還像
說不定是那種狗

----------


## 影狼

謎底揭曉 應該是....狼! (本狼也覺得有點不像 因為眼神太溫和了)

證據是....
這個照片網站上 拍攝者自己說的....
http://www.furnation.com/Singe/photos_2002.html

*To the right is a wolf I saw at a furry con.*

被養太久 失去野性了嗎....?

----------


## 許狼中將

我覺得…
兩者都不是！
只是一隻長的很像狼的狗而已…

----------


## 白額狼布雷克

有可能是捷克獵狼犬，之前winwolf大大貼過  :Laughing:

----------


## 銀雪嵐狼

應該是哈士奇吧

照理說 哈士奇 也有狼的血統

難道會是混血

狼+哈士奇=????????(指那張圖片  (被毆

----------


## 洛思緹

可是.....毛色跟身體太像狼了吧= =?

但是眼睛就跟狼不像了，哈士奇的話眼睛大部分都是藍色的。

整體來說只有眼睛不像狼而已嘎^^

真的長的超像狼的嘎~~

如果說這是哈士奇跟狼的結合版，這樣的型也很漂亮耶~

----------


## 殘夜

我個人覺得~
牠只是毛髮的顏色剛好像狼而已~
說像哈士奇我覺得至少有60%的不像~
所以我猜他只是剛好顏色像狼的狗狗~
一隻普通ㄉ狗~
不過也有可能是混血ㄉ狼~

例如:狼和哈士奇

當然也不太可能~只是例如啦~

----------


## u6ie

被馴服的狼!!(眾歐)
明明就很像狼阿ˊˋ(指)


但是眼神大大的溫和呢...


到底是狼還是哈士奇勒@@???
(混亂中...)

----------


## Net.狼

> 謎底揭曉 應該是....狼! (本狼也覺得有點不像 因為眼神太溫和了)
> 
> 證據是....
> 這個照片網站上 拍攝者自己說的....
> http://www.furnation.com/Singe/photos_2002.html
> 
> *To the right is a wolf I saw at a furry con.*
> 
> 被養太久 失去野性了嗎....?


唔
小生覺得應該只是拍攝的人認為牠是狼
並沒有切確的證據

小生認為
不可能是狼
也不可能是哈士奇
應該是某種像狼的犬科
不然就是混到血

----------


## 天

我覺得是混血的~
眼睛感覺太溫和了～

----------


## 阿翔

應該…
不是狼也不是哈士奇啊…
哈士奇沒有這種毛色的說…
但是狼…
應該不會在這種地方！
也許是狗吧…

----------


## 日牙‧虎森

小狐猜是狼

那是馴狼

應該是有哈士奇血統的馴狼

如果真的是有哈士奇血統的狼

小狐猜牠應該只有四分一哈士奇血統

也可能更少...

牠的的確確是狼的外表沒錯

但可以從牠眼中看到哈士奇的影子阿

----------


## 亞拉德

我看起來是覺得必較像狼耶


或許我有眼花了(炸

----------


## cwyj

直覺上不是狼吧
如果真的是  應該一早俾人在旁研究研究吧 - -
不過對這些沒有太深入的了解啦 = =

----------


## 小劍

這真的有點難分別ㄟ，
因為長的很像狼，但是又不可能牽著狼去散步，
所以真是個無解的迷啊！

----------


## Rocko

My guess is Husky since I've seen Husky with this type of colour on TV and books before. However, my guess is as good as yours since in order to tell if this guy/gal is a Husky or Wolf-dog, I'd need to see how big he/she is. No way to tell with just this photo.

By the way, this website will show you all the possible colour patterns of the breed of Siberian Husky. You'd be surprised how many patterns this breed possesses.

http://www.huskycolors.com/

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

突然發現...我的英文沒那麼爛嘛！至少前面大大的帖我看的懂(高興)((被扁
.............認真分隔線...........
我也覺得是一隻混到狼血的狗耶~而且狼的基因比較多(大?)
感覺全身都是狼，只有眼神.....眼神怪怪的啦
如果眼睛換一下說不定就變成狼了

----------


## 逍月

那應該不是哈士奇，也不是狼吧？
應該只是某種『向狼的狗』。
畢竟看起來比狼又少了點野味...
也沒有印象中哈士奇的特徵...

----------

